# stone chip repair - clear coat on, now what?



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a small stone chip that I thought I'd touch up. The chip had only taken the clear coat off and the paint was fine under, but you could see it (obviously) in the sunlight, so I've applied a sufficient amount of clear coat and I'm leaving it 24 hrs to dry. I obviously need to take off some of the new clear coat to make it level with the rest of the paintwork. My question is, how should I do this? I don't have many tools, but I do have SRP. Is SRP abrasive enough or do I need to sand it down? or another kind of polish? Any help appreciated.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Wet sand - carefully - with 2000 grade wet and dry then polish with scratch X or similar.


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

maersk said:


> Wet sand - carefully - with 2000 grade wet and dry then polish with scratch X or similar.


thanks, do you know where I can get 2000 grade from? I had a look on the halfords site as I've previously bought wet and dry from there, but highest grade is 1500. would SRP not work for polishing afterwards?


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

Scott2 said:


> thanks, do you know where I can get 2000 grade from? I had a look on the halfords site as I've previously bought wet and dry from there, but highest grade is 1500. would SRP not work for polishing afterwards?


It might do but it's a filler aswell as an abrasive, you don't want the polish to fill.

So scratch X or similar as stated above is what you need.


----------



## robinl (May 14, 2009)

Scott2 said:


> thanks, do you know where I can get 2000 grade from? I had a look on the halfords site as I've previously bought wet and dry from there, but highest grade is 1500. would SRP not work for polishing afterwards?


Scott, you can get unigrit wet and dry paper from elitecarcare - link below

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/megui...1-sheet.php?osCsid=e8qbtrhuno9esqsp0qclcbdja1

I would also get some 2500 unigrit as well if it were me - your call.

Rob.


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

dannyd2134 said:


> It might do but it's a filler aswell as an abrasive, you don't want the polish to fill.
> 
> So scratch X or similar as stated above is what you need.


gotcha, thanks - now any ideas where I can get some 2000 wet and dry? a little worried about this, since it's an 09 plate car, but hey let's give it a go...if I'm careful, surely the worst that can happen is I ruin the clear coat that I've just put on, as that's the only bit I need to sand?


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

robinl said:


> Scott, you can get unigrit wet and dry paper from elitecarcare - link below
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/megui...1-sheet.php?osCsid=e8qbtrhuno9esqsp0qclcbdja1
> 
> ...


Many thanks Rob, will order some 2000 and 2500 wet and dry from there.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

the worst that can happen is that you sand too much and hit base.
that panel will need a full respray. very bad times.

its clear you havent sanded before, be VERY careful. i wouldnt be attempting such a job on any car without a PTG. let alone a 09 reg


----------



## robinl (May 14, 2009)

It's always worth having (2500) in the armoury tbh Scott and elite is good value compared to other sources such as ebay which is where I used to get mine from (and got ripped off) until I got clued up.

Good luck with the car, Rob.


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> the worst that can happen is that you sand too much and hit base.
> that panel will need a full respray. very bad times.
> 
> its clear you havent sanded before, be VERY careful. i wouldnt be attempting such a job on any car without a PTG. let alone a 09 reg


thanks mate - any other way of polishing it down without sanding then? there isn't a lot to do, it's only a really small repair, but I guess if I could avoid sanding then that would be good...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

sanding is the norm for chip repair, would take an age to polish it down and near on impossible with SRP.

i suggest some scrap panel work first, and you will soon see how difficult wetsanding is

Davy


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> sanding is the norm for chip repair, would take an age to polish it down and near on impossible with SRP.
> 
> i suggest some scrap panel work first, and you will soon see how difficult wetsanding is
> 
> Davy


I'm actually having my drivers door resprayed on 17th due to bad stone chip damage so I may attempt it on there, lol. 
so is there no polish that I could buy to remove the excess clear coat?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

SRP wouldnt touch the sanding marks IMO, do you not have any other products ?........

may be worth buying this if your working by hand ?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/car-lack-68-hand-polish-kit/prod_359.html

or maybe some Menz 203S
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...l/menzerna-power-finish-po203s-/prod_574.html

also if your working by hand, dont use 1500 unless your gonna refine it with 2000/2500/3000 afterwards, you may struggle to get 1500 marks out properly by hand otherwise


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

BRUN said:


> SRP wouldnt touch the sanding marks IMO, do you not have any other products ?........
> 
> may be worth buying this if your working by hand ?
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/car-lack-68-hand-polish-kit/prod_359.html
> ...


thanks.... I realised this is a little too much for me really and I'd prefer someone with the knowledge to do it, so I have just ran out with some AG tar remover and rubbed the clear coat off (I only applied it 2 hours ago) and it came off fairly easy. I dunno if I should've done this but it looks OK, guess I need to wait until the morning to be certain I haven't done anymore damage, but if anyone's around the Cheshire area and has experience doing this, please let me know as I'd be very grateful.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't understand, do you mean AG SRP or tar remover, tar remover wouldn't remove the clear coat.

I'm doing the same job right now, and from my experience 2000 grit paper is proving hard to polish out by hand using Sonus SFX-1. I started with 3000 grit, and it was taking too long to sand (hardly touched it) so stepped up to 2000 grit which is better, but after two or three "passes" by hand you can still see it's not as good as the paintwork around it which wasn't sanded.

The thing is I've literally filled in well over 200 chips in my front bumper so, I can't rely on using 3000 grit, at that rate, I'll still be rubbing back on Christmas day.

I now intend rubbing down to near flat with 2000 grit and finishing with 3000 grit.

Typical condition of lower front bumper.....










Couple of coats of paint applied and 1 clear coat, prior to sanding.....










Front of bonnet rubbed down prior to polishing (no polishing photos as it was getting dark)









By the way, I know what you are about to say, why didn't you fill them? The answer is I just don't have the time, once they are flattened and polished it will be an improvement overall.

Where's the best place to get 3000 grit, I just purchased 50 sheets of 3M 2000 grit for £22 from the local motor factors, unfortunately they don't get 3000 grit in. The detail shops want around 80p a sheet, seems a bit steep.

Alan


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

just buy a few sheets, thats all you will need, or find a bodyshop supplies place

do you have a Parrys, or Carlac locally ?


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

When there is a chip out of the paint, and you are filling it in, how do you blend in the colour. I know the whole panel could be resprayed but if its on the bonnet(large area), how do you go about blending in the repaired bit.

Quite a large chip, about 3/4 inch


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

I've had good success with AG Paint Renovator removing stone chip overfill, be careful though as too much pressure will dull the paintwork and it will need some work to bring back up with other polishes and prob by machine. 

But it's worth a try if you are worried about sanding.


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

amclean - sorry, I didn't see this. As the clear coat was only applied an hour or so before, AG tar remover did indeed remove it, fortunately. I think I'll get someone who's sanded before (off here) to do it. Is anyone from around Cheshire???


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

for any wet sanding, i use these wee guys:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/mirka-abralon-sanding-discs-and-accessories-polish.html

I use them with my DA, but can be used by hand as well...

Just go very, very carefully, and keep checking the level (if you don't have a PDG).....

After I have sanded with the 4000 above, I can then polish it out with a light polish, such as Poorboys SSR1...

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

I also was on the brink of delving into wet sanding to repair paint chips on my 08 3 series, but after reading many posts on the subject I chickened out for 2 reasons: 1. Risk of striking through the paint through not having a PTG leaving no option but a respray and 2. Reading that sanding marks are very difficult to remove without using a rotary. In the end I ordered some Langka blob eliminator and I have to say I am really pleased with the results- repair is almost invisible , not 100% perfect but I didn't risk any damage to my paint! 
My advice- leave wet sanding to the pros- Langka will do the job, particularly on dark coloured paint.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

theres a good for guide for stone chip repair in the guide section - you'll be amazed at the results!!


----------

